# مساعدة simulation on matlab for mobile jammer and sniffer



## الراحلون (17 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولاً كل عام وانتم لله اقرب بمناسبة قرب عيد الاضحى المبارك اعاده الله علينا وعلى امتنا بالنصر والخير والبركة
ارجو مساعدتي في عمل مشروع اسمه 
mobile jammer and sniffer 
الذي يعمل على تردد gsm 900 MHz 
وحيث اريد برنامج simulation لعمل هذا الشيء ثم تطبيق الدائرة خصوصا
detector (sniffer( وحسب ما توصلت انه يوجد على matlab simulation 
وانا لا اجيد العمل عليه او بالاحرى لا اعرف فارجو ممن يملك القدرة على مساعدتي مراسلتي بالسرعة القصوى
:20:اسبغ الله عليكم رضاه الى يوم القيامة​


----------

